# Choosing a Trolling motor for my 10 ft jon.. narrowed down



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey everybody, I'm new here and wanted to start off by saying this is an awesome site. I have learned more in the past hour than I ever imagined.

Anyways, I need some help. I just bought a 10 foot jon boat and I'm looking to buy a trolling motor for it. I'm a poor college student, so this will be the only thing powering the boat. I'll be bass fishing small, calm lakes, and might venture out onto a few bigger ones if i'm able to.

I have it narrowed down to a 55 lb prowler from bass pro or a 45 lb varimax from motor guide. My spending limit is around 200.

My main concerns are weight, thrust, and battery life (and read out).

I like the varimax because it has an easy readout, and better battery life.

I like the prowler because it has more power.

Does anyone know what the battery life and readout is like on a 55lb prowler? I'm looking for something that will tell me how much charge is left, not just when its low.

Should I go for battery life or power if I'm looking to fish all day?


Sorry for the randomness of my questions, but I'm in over my head at this point. I'm mainly concerned about weight, as me and my fishing buddy will essentially be over capacity as it is!

Any help would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## moloch16 (Apr 14, 2009)

My vote is for the Motorguide VariMax and here is why:

1. The variable speed technology will give you better control. I have a standard 5-speed trolling motor and often in breeze, wind, or current none of the 5 speeds is the right speed to hold me in place so I can fish effectively. With the variable speed control you can find the perfect throttle setting to hold you in place.

2. Motorguide name vs bass-pro name. I don't know who makes the Bass Pro models, but Motorguide is a well known reputable brand.

3. I doubt you'll see much difference at all between 45lb and 55lb. Especially on a 10ft in a small lake - the difference is insignificant.

4. The digital variable speed will save your battery and give you more time on the water.

Overall I think you'll be happier with the Motorguide because is much more modern. Also I'll mention that if you do buy the Bass Pro trolling motor and want to know how much charge has left, get a $10 volt meter. It will tell you the same thing as the blue light tells you on the Motorguide motor.

Also, make sure you get a good name-brand battery. Size 27 is best since it is your primary propusion.


----------



## Brine (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd buy a used MinnKota before I bought either of those. Look for a used MinnKota Endura 55. They sell here for about $150-$175.

If I had to buy one of those two new, it would probably be the Prowler, just because I'm so close to Bass Pro Shops, and they have always been easy to return/replace items from.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys

one more question... what shaft length?

I can get a varimax:

40lb with 30" for 190
40lb with 36" for 190
45lb with 36" for 200
or
45lb with 42" for 200


It'll be mounted on the transom, and it seems like anything larger than 36 would end up being too high up to comfortably steer when sitting... input?


----------



## redbug (Apr 14, 2009)

I would go with the 45lb thrust in the 36"shaft on your small jon boat that should be fine


----------



## Zum (Apr 14, 2009)

Theres a post just below this on about a 40lbs thrust varimax.Not sure on the size of his boat but he seems real happy with it.Just make sure you get a good battery and keep it charged right after use.You will be happy with a 40/45lbs trolling motor on that size boat,not sure on the shaft size as we don't know the dimensions of your boat but I'd go to the longer side,that way if you get another boat down the road the TM may still fit(even in the bow).


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks for the input guys... I'm assuming I'm better off with the 40 lb thrust? or is 10 bucks worth another 5 lbs?


----------



## Zum (Apr 14, 2009)

For 10 bucks,I'd get the larger.


----------



## ben2go (Apr 14, 2009)

I was using a Minn Kota 3HP(not 3 horsepower).It is roughly 55lbs thrust.It worked great.I'd say 40+ would be excellent.


----------



## Doughboyracing (Apr 14, 2009)

Zum said:


> Theres a post just below this on about a 40lbs thrust varimax.Not sure on the size of his boat but he seems real happy with it.Just make sure you get a good battery and keep it charged right after use.You will be happy with a 40/45lbs trolling motor on that size boat,not sure on the shaft size as we don't know the dimensions of your boat but I'd go to the longer side,that way if you get another boat down the road the TM may still fit(even in the bow).



Think you may mean me. If so, I have a 14' jon & yes, I do love the VariMax. Highly recommend it for the money. My 2 cents.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a 14' Alumacraft shallow V-hull boat and use an Endura 30 with 30" shaft on the transom. It doesn't have a battery meter, however my Humminbird Fishfinder does, plus it beeps at me and shows a low battery symbol. I can set the voltage the alarm trips at. 

That little 30hp motor pushes me all over the lake just fine, even in a headwind.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 16, 2009)

good to know, thanks for all the replies everyone


----------

